# what are the settings of sunset mode?



## sirish (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to shoot good pictures of sunset in different shades of colors, how can i do that?

i tried changing the exposure and white balance settings but i couldn't get the expected results (with colors), at least i'm unable get the colors what sunset mode is giving (i have used same iso and whitebalance settings). Please share you views on this.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 11, 2010)

looks like your sunset mode increases saturation and messes with levels/curves in camera before chucking the jpeg your way, any image edit program should give you the ability to do this. H


----------



## sirish (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks for your reply, but i tried some saturation settings but did get any thing. but if they get some settings in some modes it should be available in manual modes also, is n't it?


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2010)

*&#8594; &#8594; &#8594; &#8594;*​What camera are you using?
Have you read the camera's users manual?​


----------



## sirish (Oct 11, 2010)

i'm using canon sx20is and ofcourse i read the manual.


----------



## RAWphotographyLA (Oct 12, 2010)

Do you own a light meter? I find that it really helps you understand and learn your settings in any situation


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 12, 2010)

Go through the menus, look for anything to do with colour/vibrance etc, it'll be in there somewhere, if not do it in post. H


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2010)

sirish said:


> i'm using canon sx20is and ofcourse i read the manual.


Many people don't read their camera manual and the fact you don't use the keyboard shift key foments the impression you may routinely let details like that slip through the cracks.​


----------

